# Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen



## sven1910 (16. Dezember 2008)

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig sollte dies nicht der fall sein bitte verschieben.

ich suche eine neue spinnrute zum lachsfischen. ich fische in südnorwegen meistens am mandal.
ich habe die hardy marksman ins auge gefasst 10ft wurfgewicht 18-50 gr.. hat jemand erfahrungen mit der rute oder evtl. sogar noch andere ruten die er empfehlen kann?


----------



## Tobsn (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

Sportex Kev Spin 3DL 3053, die absolut richtige Rute für das unterfangen. Nahezu unzerstörbar, wirft sogar Köder bis locker 60g und ist absolut zuverlässig...

T

PS: Hier zu bekommen http://www.catch-company.de/index.h...ruten_sportex_ruten_sportex_kev_spin_3_dl.htm


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

Die gute "alte" Shimano Diaflash EX in 50-100Gr. WG.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

Harrison VT.


----------



## forellenhunter81 (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

....Daiwa AWS10 oder 11 (Amorphous Whisker Spin)

Gruß Stefan


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*




Pikepauly schrieb:


> Harrison VT.


 
Hätte noch eine Neuwertige 60-120 Gr. zu vergeben.

Gruß Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

Ich dachte eher an die 45 oder 75 Gramm.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an die 45 oder 75 Gramm.


 


Bin halt Grobmotoriker.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

Gut schaden kanns auch nicht.


----------



## sven1910 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

Danke für die zahlreichen rutenvorschläge! werde mir mal welche davon anschauen!


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Sportex Kev Spin 3DL 3053, die absolut richtige Rute für das unterfangen. Nahezu unzerstörbar, wirft sogar Köder bis locker 60g und ist absolut zuverlässig...
> 
> T
> 
> PS: Hier zu bekommen http://www.catch-company.de/index.h...ruten_sportex_ruten_sportex_kev_spin_3_dl.htm




Die Kevspin 3 wirft nicht "locker" 60g. 40g sind für gutes Werfen Obergrenze. Man kann da auch mal einen 50g Pilker ranhängen, aber schön ist das nicht.

Die Kev3 zeigt ein absolut überzeugendes  und gutmütiges Drillverhalten, bei gleichzeitiger mächtig Kraft hinten raus. Um einen Fisch zu ermüden ist die Kev-Aktion optimal. Zufällig habe ich da noch eine...allerdings über 10 Jahre alt, aber DIE Rute fängt.


----------



## Jan (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

ich fische eine "Greys M2 Greyflex" 3teilig (was super ist, wegen der Transportlänge). Die Greyflex hat ein Wurfgewicht von 15-45 Gramm. Benutze die Rute zum Spinnfischen auf Lachs am Moy in Irland, und muss sagen die is echt perfekt.

Hatte auch am Anfang die Marksman Spin ins Auge gefasst. Hatte Sie mir auch bestellt,
war jedoch sehr unzufrieden weil die Spitze einfach viel zu weich war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*



Jan schrieb:


> Hatte auch am Anfang die Marksman Spin ins Auge gefasst. Hatte Sie mir auch bestellt,
> war jedoch sehr unzufrieden weil die Spitze einfach viel zu weich war.


Hast Du mal einen Vergleich, welche Type das war (Marksman) mit welcher anderen Rute das ungefähr passen täte?

Ich finde diese fertigen Edel-Engländer irgendwie alle sehr weich, was Greys bis 45 oder 60g nennt, kann doch nicht mal 30g Vollpower  
Es dürfte im wesentlichen aber eine Geschmacksfrage sein, welche Führung, Reaktionsart und Biegekurve (Taper) man mag, und danach die Rute auswählen. Das ist entscheidend für die Grundauswahl, damit man damit auch zufrieden ist. 

Ich mag nur noch B-Kurven mit Progression, andere können mir gestohlen bleiben.

Bei allen modernen selbst sehr günstigen Großserienruten braucht man jedenfalls keine Angst mehr haben, dass die das Krafttechnisch nicht packen könnten, sowas als -40g typ. Forellenrute reicht zur Not für'n mittelgroßen Thuna wie schlagend von einem Boardie vorgeführt wurde.


----------



## Tobsn (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die Kevspin 3 wirft nicht "locker" 60g. 40g sind für gutes Werfen Obergrenze. Man kann da auch mal einen 50g Pilker ranhängen, aber schön ist das nicht.
> 
> Die Kev3 zeigt ein absolut überzeugendes und gutmütiges Drillverhalten, bei gleichzeitiger mächtig Kraft hinten raus. Um einen Fisch zu ermüden ist die Kev-Aktion optimal. Zufällig habe ich da noch eine...allerdings über 10 Jahre alt, aber DIE Rute fängt.


 
An meiner Rute ließen sich 60g Köder noch gut (nicht optimal) werfen. Habe sogar schon bis 80g damit gefischt und mich beim Werfen nicht zurückgehalten. Große Meerforellen und sogar Lachs bis 110 cm sind mit der Rute zu beherrschen und daher wäre dies die Spinrute meiner Wahl an einem Fluß wie dem Mandal, wo das Durchschnittsgewicht nicht so hoch ist.

T


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

Tobsn, wie ich aus dem LM weiß, Du angelst vom Boot, richtig? 

Eine Uferwatpartie und Weitwurf mit der 3053 sieht da schon ganz anders aus, der große Spöket mit von mir nachgewogenen 39g geht gerade noch voll durchgezogen, wobei die Aktion merklich unpräzise wird und genaue Zieltreffer nicht mehr möglich sind.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Tobsn, wie ich aus dem LM weiß, Du angelst vom Boot, richtig?
> 
> Eine Uferwatpartie und Weitwurf mit der 3053 sieht da schon ganz anders aus, der große Spöket mit von mir nachgewogenen 39g geht gerade noch voll durchgezogen, wobei die Aktion merklich unpräzise wird und genaue Zieltreffer nicht mehr möglich sind.


 
Nöö, ich angel recht selten vom Boot. Der 80g-Versuch wurde vor ein paar Jahren in Holland vom Strand aus beim Wolfsbarschfischen gestartet. Am Gehzeitensperrwerk Neeltje Jahns an der Osterschelde. 80g Blei mit Seitenarmmontage durch den Strom hüpfen lassen geht, bei Würfen um die 80-90 Meter. 60g kamen letztes Jahr beim Spinfischen auf Lachs zum Einsatz. Selbstgebaute Snaps-Blinker mit 60-65g voll durchgezogen auf etwa 90 Meter geworfen. Nicht dass ich falsch verstanden werde, die Rute ist nicht dafür gemacht, steckt aber solche Gewichte auch bei vollem Durchziehen sehr gut weg... Abgesehen davon sind die Ködergewichte beim Lachsspinnen eher um die 30-40 Gramm und damit wird der Stecken locker fertig. 

T


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

Bezüglich der Drilleigenschaften gebe ich dir recht. Ich habe mit der Rute schon große Dorsche, Pollacks, Hechte und Mefos gedrillt und das ist alles kein Thema, aber für richtiges Werfen ist deutlich niedriger Schluß.

Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur keine Ahnung, ich fische die Rute erst 10 Jahre.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Drilleigenschaften gebe ich dir recht. Ich habe mit der Rute schon große Dorsche, Pollacks, Hechte und Mefos gedrillt und das ist alles kein Thema, aber für richtiges Werfen ist deutlich niedriger Schluß.
> 
> Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur keine Ahnung, ich fische die Rute erst 10 Jahre.


 
Ich denke eher, dass es eine Frage des subjektiven Empfindens ist. Wenn Du Dir mein Post noch einmal durchliest, habe ich mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass man solchen Ködergewichten ein optimales Werfen hast, sondern das die Rute Gewichte bis locker 60g wirft. Du hattest wohl verstanden, dass sie locker Gewichte bis 60 g wirft und dass ist schon ein Unterschied. Im Großen und Ganzen gebe ich Dir jedoch Recht. Das IMHO beste Wurfgewicht sind Köder um die 25g (Snaps). Da fühlt die Rute sich am wohlsten...

T


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*

Dann haben wir uns wirklich mißverstanden. Ich habe die Rute schon zu allem Möglichen mißbraucht. Auch Aalangeln mit 80g-Blei war sicher dabei.
Sie ist in die Jahre gekommen, aber bleibt nachwievor meine allerliebste Backuprute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spinnrute zum Lachsfischen*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sie ist in die Jahre gekommen, aber bleibt nachwievor meine allerliebste Backuprute.


Dann behalt die auch bloß #6 - gibt's nicht wieder nach.

Die neuen Tica-Sportex-Blanks habe ich mir bei C.W. genau angeschaut, und vorher meinen 3053 Ersatzblank nochmal eine Weile in die Hand genommen, das ist nicht mehr ansatzweise das gleiche, keinen welligen Faserbandauftrag und viel schwerer, alleine von daher nicht mehr vergleichbar. Und auch die Endzeit-Sportex-Blanks der 3053, gerade diese 3053/2, war schon dicker und weicher.

Wobei das on-topic vlt. sogar passen würde, nur keine Ur-3053 mehr.


----------

